# Aquarium stores near Orlando, Florida?



## apollo240 (May 16, 2013)

We are in the process of moving to Orlando. We were down yesterday and tried to find some aquarium stores but didnt have much luck. Google sucks and the around me app was useless. We were only there for a day so we didnt get the chance to drive to far. We heard Florida is great for this hobby, so any help?

We are on the southern side of Orlando btw. Right off 535 and I4.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Local Fish stores are located in Retailer Reviews. You can even enter your state. Since any mention of an LFS here would be like a recommendation (Review), CF would like to keep the information in the Reviews section and out of the forums.


----------

